# navarre pier bonita 4th of july



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

me and my dad got out at the end at about 5:45 and there was a guy with a bonita that was about 8 pounds. we caught bait and started fishing for bonita we waited but for a school of bonita to come by. finally, a school of about three came by then a bunch of schools came by there was a bonita frenzy me and my dad where glad:thumbup: because the night before that there was a full moon.first cast my dad threw he hooked up on a bonita but it ran him under the pier  then i hooked up on a bonita and got him gaffed and on the deck he weighed 8 pounds we hooked up 4 more times and caught 3 before it started to rain we went up to the shack until the rain stopped. when the rain finally stoppedwe walked back out and caught some bait and our first drop with the sabiki rig we caught a live cig:thumbup: so i got a short shank hook and hooked the cig in the tail and flipped it out in front of the bait an it was not out there for 20 seconds until it got nailed by a bonita.then it started to rain again then we left. will try to post pictures later.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like a great day ! Bone-heads on light tackle are a blast .


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I used to get a big charge out of trying NOT to catch them. Reel your bait away as fast as you can and watch them jump over each other trying to get it. Very entertaining for a bored fisherman.

Rick


----------

